# Deep-Shine Detail - Lapiz Blue Golf R - Lincolnshire Detailing



## Deep-Shine (Apr 2, 2010)

Lapiz Blue Golf R came in to receive a New Car Preparation/correction Package and to be treated & protected with Gtechniq surface coatings.

We were contacted by the owner who was concerned with the defects he had noticed on the car once picked up from the dealership. We were the first people to wash the car since leaving the dealership.

The Wheels were cleansed using a safe specific wheel cleaner and a selection of brushes and wheel woolies.





The car was then blanketed with a cleansing foam for it's pre-wash to help soften and remove light surface contaminates it was left to dwell for a few minutes before attacking hard to reach areas with a detailing brush







The car was washed using the 2 bucket method, grit guards and a selection of wash mitts



After the initial wash stage the paint was reinspected and it was apparent the paint was covered in the common fallout that seems to plaque a high percentage of new cars so Gyeon Q2M Iron was applied to safely dissolve as much as possible before claying.

Once again the purple coloration is the Iron Cut Cleaner forming a bond to the sintered iron on the car paint and wheel and changing its state to a water soluble for easy removal. Stubborn areas were aggitated using a detail brush





At this point the sun made an appearance which highlighted what we had to work with :doublesho







Once inside the car was fully clayed. The previous stages safely dissolve/remove larger bonded contaminates/tar spots this massively reduces the risk of picking up a large particle in the clay which could mark the paint.



The Golf was then fully dried using a drying towel. A Hot air blower was used to aid removing standing water from shut lines and light recesses etc



The car then received the machine polishing stages of the Package. Vulnerable areas such as rubber and plastic edges were masked up as a precaution. Various machines, compounds and pads were utilised which were dictated by the contours, defects & access of the area worked on to lightly remove various defects.



















































Wheels fully prepared and treated with Gtechniq C5 Wheel Armour, tyres dressed with Swissvax Pneu.









Engine compartment protected with C1 & C4



Glass prepared with G4 then protected with G1



Final inspection & wipe down with Gtechniq Panel Wipe



Gtechniq C1 was applied as the base protection then topped with C2 V3.





Due to the low temps Infra Red heaters were used to slightly raise the panel temps and aid the curing process.



Completion Images





























Many Thanks Adi​


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Stunning  are u keeping the Nissan hostage lol


----------



## DAREM (Jan 28, 2011)

Top job!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Deep-Shine (Apr 2, 2010)

Megs Lad said:


> Stunning  are u keeping the Nissan hostage lol


This was completed last week so still had the GTR in :thumb: makes a nice back drop though :argie:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Top work as usual Adi.


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Sure does mate ! Golfs not bad either


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Lovely colour this. Great work too 👍


----------



## NiallSD (May 21, 2013)

Nice job mate. How come you were using P1 on the wheels?


----------



## Deep-Shine (Apr 2, 2010)

NiallSD said:


> Nice job mate. How come you were using P1 on the wheels?


some very light defects in the gloss black inserts and inner rim of the wheels, P1 applied by hand lifted these giving an improved finish before applying the coating.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Superb job Adi, shocking damage left by the dealer!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great work as usual, very detailed write ups. Car must have been washed with rocks!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Superb job:thumb:


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Great job

When will these dealers realise what they are doing to cars.....thousands of pounds of hard earned, to pick it up looking lije that

Well done adi


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Looks great :thumb:


Good to see Fernando Alonso applying G1 to the windscreen


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Great job. So many swirls for such a new car!


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

shocking to hand it over like it was,lovely work to bring it to the standard it should be.


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Shocking swirls, Maybe its the colour, as ive heard a few people with lapiz blue complaining about the paint being easy to scratch, with one guy having his sent back and replacing it with another colour.:doublesho

My new R which had been washed by the dealer before delivery had a few little swirls, but Ive managed to polish them out by hand with AG SRP yesterday.:buffer:


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Brilliant job! Big fan of the R.


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Looked like the dealer had cleaned it with a brillo pad!

Top work getting it back in shape :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Up to your usual standards Adi, nicely done indeed :thumb:


----------



## LaugarShabz (Oct 20, 2011)

Looks absolutely beautiful. Like the paint has just been sprayed on. How long does something of that quality take?


----------



## jeff C50 (Feb 1, 2015)

Stunning job as always from you guys


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Beautiful car & outstanding effort.


----------



## ricky_patel (Feb 6, 2015)

amazing work!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Beautiful perfect finish - Love these in this blue VW do - Spot On :argie: :thumb:

Ben


----------

